# summer camps



## TallAdam85 (Apr 8, 2008)

my billing company was telling me about how summer camps are a good way to bring in a profit me i just not sure if i want to deal with the headake. Does your school offer one is so what does it goes and how is the turn out.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> my billing company was telling me about how summer camps are a good way to bring in a profit me i just not sure if i want to deal with the headake. Does your school offer one is so what does it goes and how is the turn out.


 

We do and we are able to maje an additional 12,000 to 16,000 during the summer. Most of the time we hire College ot High school student to work it and we just teach the classes, we have field trip to museum, swimming  anf hiking and sometie we take them bowling,, rollerskating and rock climbing. Parents love it and we get the chance to teach then for a couple of hours for five days and it really helps with there committment when school starts back.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 9, 2008)

My summer camps are pretty low key.  I only run them on Tuesdays and Thursdays from 9 to 1.  I do it at a campground and the first hour is a regular lesson but I also invite campers from the park to participate for $10.  The next hour is filled with activities like obstical courses, frizbee, hacky sack, kickball, or in & out.  Then there is another lesson followed by lunch.  After lunch I'll cover one more lesson before we jog to the lake and spend the last hour swimming.

I'm not expecting to make tons of money doing it, it's just something extra to give kids something to do who don't usually go anywhere during the summer months.  It also insures that my own kids get plenty of swim time each week. 

For the last session, I hold a cook-out for all of the parents to join in.  It's a great time to talk with the parents about anything, not just karate.  I don't have a lot of time to talk to parents during regular classes because I'm at the Y and I'm the only instructor there.  My classes run back to back so at the cook-out I get a chance to catch up with the parents and see what is going on with them.


----------



## kittybreed (May 16, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> my billing company was telling me about how summer camps are a good way to bring in a profit me i just not sure if i want to deal with the headake. Does your school offer one is so what does it goes and how is the turn out.


The magazine MA SUCCESS had an article recently about having a summer camp full of advice. I don't remember which month, though. My husband gets it and I always read it. Century owns the company that puts it out.


----------

